
You get to vote on condoms in porn (really) [2012] - Mz
http://www.laweekly.com/news/you-get-to-vote-on-condoms-in-porn-really-2394944
======
abruzzi
From 2012. I wonder how it turned out (not a Californian, so I don't pay much
attention to CA politics.)

~~~
Mz
It is actually a current issue on the ballot statewide in California. In the
process of looking for one with better discussion of the issues and less "tee
hee -- porn!" I happened to find this older article from when the county of LA
had a vote on it. I did not realize it was 3 years old. Here is a submission
of a more current article:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10515394](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10515394)

